# Lenthalls 20-22nd April



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Boys weekend, yeah!!!!

Me and three mates are heading up to Lenthalls chasing the elusive barra from our yaks. Missed out on meeting the locals last time, no mobile service at Wongi. Would love to catch up with HairyMick and/or Crayman whilst up there this time. Need some info on what is catching the barra up there at the moment. From what I have read green and gold shads are the go as well as 110mm squidgee slick rigs. Can you confirm or deny this guys.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Wayne,

110 Squidgee slick rigs confirmed. bring all you need, the local shops are sold out.

Also Berkley Frenzies in green and gold.

I won't be here mate, Sorry. Robin and I are off down the coast on a holliday. I am told I can take the yak but definately no fishing gear. :x


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for that Mick. Berkley frenzies are cheap so I'll stock up on them and the slick rigs. Pity you won't be around, I would like to see your yak in the flesh and meet you of course.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks mate. I would like to meet you too. it would well be worth bringing some strike pro 50mm poppers and some mad mullet in dark colours just in case the barra don't want to play.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have some surecatch poppers that I intend on using and I have a micro mullet in bleeding mullet which I bought but never used last time.

With the frenzies are they the jackall rip off kind or the shallow diving minnows.

Thank you very much for the tips Mick


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mid to deep diving frenzies. I would take a pic but have lost all mine out there and haven't had a chance to get more. :x


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you once again Mick. I look forward to getting on to a couple of barra now.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wayne the trusty gold bomber might be a good inclusion to the box as well mate, i saw a report on ausfish a few weeks back where it was the main lure that did the damage,

good luck up there mate, i look forward to the report mate


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Slick rigs are ticked off my list. Went to Amart today and they had 30% off so I grabbed a packet. When I went through the register they came up as 50% off, so I went back and got another two packets. At $3.88 each. :shock: they are cheap as.

Amart also has G vibes 3 for $10 so I got some of them also, couldn't resist. Any luck on them in the past Mick?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> Amart also has G vibes 3 for $10 so I got some of them also, couldn't resist. Any luck on them in the past Mick?


Never done any good on em at all. other blokes have reported success with them though.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

By this time tomorrow I hope to have caught my first barra on a yak :twisted:

If anyone wants to meet up we will be camping at Wongi Waterholes. Look for the group with five yaks scattered around the campsite.


----------

